# Buick brakes: bleeder screw broken, what to do????



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I replaced the wheel cylinder on the rear driver side brakes. Started to bleed the brakes and discovered that the top of the front driver side bleeder screw is broken off. The top of the screw is broken off, I don't see how to loosen it to bleed. Is is necessary to bleed all brakes? If so, is there another way to bleed without loosening bleeding screw? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You might get lucky and be able to bleed everything but the driver's side front and get all of the air out.. If not you're looking at either removing the broken bleeder or buying a new caliper. Whoever worked on your brakes last didn't do you any favors.

Get a spray can of Kroil off the internet and start soaking the bleeder if you're planning on removing it. You can use a torch judiciously to get a stuck bleeder out too as long as you have something sticking out to heat.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

This isn't as much fun as playing around with a toech but you can get most if not all the air out of the line but cracking the connection between the brake line and the caliper. Just the same as you would the bleeder.Good luck.

Wade


----------



## sandfly (Jul 23, 2011)

just tap and replace the bleeders. , quite easy with the right tools. then install self bleeders. they are great, I even replace the factory ones with them.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

torching the caliper runs the risk of melting the seals on the piston.

Taping it is a good possibility, but if it's already broken, gotta ask why? 

I like PB Blaster, never tried Kroil and it's available locally around me.

Depending on the cost and how big of a hurry I am in, I'd likely just replace the caliper.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

brake calipers are cheap at autozone. replace it. cheap insurance and peace of mind are better than worrying you didn't get all the air out of the system.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

If you only broke the lines at the rear and didn't let the master cylinder go dry you should beable to get by without6 bleeding the front brakes.

WWW


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Since a bleeder screw is hollow, you should be able to get an easy out into it and back it out.. 

Soak well with Kroil (as Darren mentioned) or PB'laster... Maybe even soak once or twice a day for a few days...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am the first guy who will always say, "fix what you've got, and save your money."

But in this circumstance, if the caliper is cheap enough, I might go that route. A failed caliper on the road is not much fun, IIRC.


----------

